# Happy Canada Day, fellow expat Hosers!



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to all my fellow expat Hosers here in Hamilton and throughout NZ! How's it goin', eh?!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

My memory is muddy, what's this that river I'm in?
New Orleans is sinking and I don't want to swim...


----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

"SWIM!!"

Man I haven't heard that since I got here. Nice one!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I found a mouse in my beer, eh?


----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

"How ironic. You came here with a mouse in a bottle - now you're the mouse."

A pubescent classic - HAHAHA!

Geez, who'd wanna hork our clothes, eh?


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

I have no idea, what "Canada" day is lol.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

"Billy wants the models and limousines, while I'm happy with hookers and taxicabs."


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope you realise that you Canadians could be posting something totally out of order here and myself and the other mods would have no idea 

It reminds me of a (very pretty) friend who gave a Powerpoint presentation to a group of Swedish businessmen. For some reason they fell about laughing when she complained about her 'sticky mouse'. 

(note to self: get Canadian friend to explain this post to me!)


----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I hope you realise that you Canadians could be posting something totally out of order here and myself and the other mods would have no idea
> 
> It reminds me of a (very pretty) friend who gave a Powerpoint presentation to a group of Swedish businessmen. For some reason they fell about laughing when she complained about her 'sticky mouse'.
> 
> (note to self: get Canadian friend to explain this post to me!)


Sorry for the delay! Liam(at)Large's quote is from the rock band mockumentary movie 'Hard Core Logo' starring Hugh Dillon, lead singer of Canadian rock band The Headstones.

jawnbc and my references were from Bob and Doug McKenzie, Great White North characters in their movie 'Strange Brew'.

But this little Jim Carrey skit is an old fave of mine:


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

Exactly, eh?


----------

